# Fountain pen that doesn't leak? Or high-quality ball?



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi -- I have loved my Lamy fountain pens for years, but when they both started leaking the other day I was left wondering whether it was time to invest in something equally high quality but airtight? Or maybe a quality ball pen?

Willing to spend up to $300 on something elegant and durable.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

If you like writing with a fountain pen and want something enjoyable I wouldn't recommend a ball pen, roller or otherwise. Did your Lamy pens break? As for recommendations, do you want a cartridge / converter pen or a piston fountain pen?


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Did your Lamy pens break? As for recommendations, do you want a cartridge / converter pen or a piston fountain pen?


I am new to the world of fine pens. I have no idea if they've broken, but I've found my Lamys overly prone to getting ink all over the place.

As for cartridge v piston, I'm looking for something high quality that writes smoothly and fit for daily use around the office.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I would take a look at the Waterman Carene. These pens have solid 18kt gold nibs and are of high quality.

https://www.amazon.com/Waterman-Car...1k1QclyiDL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Leaks are most often a simple fix so first, what type Lamy and where is it leaking?

There are literally hundreds of different fountain pens that don't leak, are great for everyday use and list under $300.00 but before making any recommendations can you tell us a little more about how you use and carry fountain pens?


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

Open to vintage? My EDC...










takes cartridge or converter, easily cleaned, leak resistant, many nib variations, durable and well inside your budget.

Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


----------



## TreeDog (Mar 31, 2017)

Durable to me implies a metal body rather than plastic. Two options come to mind immediately: The Pilot Vanishing Point and the Kaweco Lilliput fall well under the upper limit of your budget.


----------



## Dufffader (Apr 5, 2014)

Ballpens are definitely more leak-proof vs fountain pens. Or you can try roller balls that I find to be closer to fountain pens in the way the inks behave. 
However, I only keep one roller ball pen in case I need to fill in official forms (cheap paper means fountain pen inks spread too much and seep through the paper).

Now back to your Lamy pens. You did not describe the way you transport the pen nor where the inks leak from. Mine are always transported nib up, unless it is staying put on the table. You can try to shake it with the nib down and chances is that you will get drops of ink coming out of the nib or feeds. So the first thing to do is to transport it in the right orientation. And obviously don't run while the pen is in your bag. I've had cases where inks would leak through the nib when I do that. Lesson learnt. Another cause of leaky pens is when you have air pockets in the ink reservoir and then board a plane. The lower pressure in the cabin sometimes pushes the ink out... in my experience, best pen to travel would be one of those vacuum fillers like the Pilot Custom 823 (really good pen!) or TWSBI VAC series where you can shut off the valve so ink stays in the reservoir. sometimes I fly with roller balls as well... depends on how much writing I expect to carry out during the trip.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want a metal or ceramic pen the Parker Premier pens are very good. I use mine as my main writer at home. The MSRP is over 300 but realistic prices are in that range.


























If you prefer a lighter resin pen, Sailor makes amazing pens. Their 1911 models are in and around 300 dollars and are easily some of the best writing FP in that price range.










Also, have you thought of the Pulot vanishing point? I have one at work and use it daily. Its clicking mechanism and nib up design help with leaks.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Look into getting a Pelikan M800. At Cultpens you can get one within your budget. My vote goes for the Stresemann or Blue Stripes.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I’ve never had a leak with my Platinum 3776. It has a cap that seals the nib area effectively enough that the ink doesn’t dry in months. I use the cartridges rather than a converter, and they have worked fine for the limited amount of handwriting I do. I carry them in my pocket nib up, but it may be on its side in my briefcase, even on flights. No issues so far, and far better than manual-fill pens. 

Rick “who just added an Ebel (I kid you not) rollerball to the small pen fleet” Denney


----------

